# Eyelash extensions!



## Ashley (May 23, 2007)

Hi everyone! Today my sweet boyfriend took me to get my eyelashes extended and I just want to share some before and after pics:

Here are my sad, puny lashes before:







and this is after:






Both pics are without mascara.

Update with new pics:


----------



## brewgrl (May 23, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i want want want want want!!!! i made a post once about how i am so lazy that mascara just takes too much time, and how i think eyelash extensions would solve my issues!

LOVE THEM!!!!

tell me all the details.


----------



## Sheikah (May 23, 2007)

They look WOW!!!! I really really want to get some of those. I've also heard about permanent curling which I might need also because my lashes just suck haha

They look awesome!

Yeah I wanna know the details too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashley (May 23, 2007)

Thanks girls! I really like them too! False strips always looked awkward on me, so this was a great alternative.

They glue individual lashes on top of your regular ones. They have different lengths to choose from, and I read online that there are even different colors to choose. The salon I went to had natural and dramatic. The specialist suggested that I try natural first and get dramatic next time.

Anyway, from researching online, it seems like most places cost between $250-$500 dollars. You have to go back for refills every 4 weeks, and refills will probably cost about $100. It took about an hour, didn't hurt at all and I don't even feel them! You're supposed to avoid eye products with oil as it can loosen the adhesive.

Anyway, I found a really great deal at a salon in Koreatown. It was $150 for the first set and $75 per refills. I read online somewhere that the asian method for eyelash extensions lasts longer--I don't know if they actually do, but most asian salons had lower prices here when I was comparing them. Try looking in your local asian salons for lower prices!


----------



## brewgrl (May 23, 2007)

thank you!!!! i was thinking that if i got them done here in SF china town, it would cost me half the price, plus those girls down there KNOW their beauty practices!


----------



## katebug48 (May 23, 2007)

Wow, you can definitely tell a big difference!


----------



## magosienne (May 23, 2007)

wow, that's awesome, huge difference !


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 23, 2007)

Those look GREAT!!!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (May 23, 2007)

They are beautiful. Do you use mascara on them?


----------



## Tina Marie (May 23, 2007)

Wow!! It looks great and sooooo natural!


----------



## Ashley (May 23, 2007)

You're only allowed to wear water-based mascara on them.


----------



## dcole710 (May 24, 2007)

they look amazing! i am so dying to get them done myself!


----------



## Jessica (May 24, 2007)

you look amazing....i dont know if you even need mascara now!!! I have a friend who got hers done....i think im gonna do it


----------



## susanks1 (May 24, 2007)

They look great.


----------



## bella1342 (May 24, 2007)

wow, they are so pretty... i want some! very nice!


----------



## chameleonmary (May 24, 2007)

i have one word for that : HOT


----------



## semantje (May 24, 2007)

they look great and natural!!


----------



## Nox (May 24, 2007)

Those look wonderful!

I had mine done for the holidays, and they did look great! I bought my own kit for $10 off Ebay, brought it to the professional salon, and they dropped the price from $150 to $75! The only thing was that everytime my eyes would water naturally, I would get the most painful stinging sensation. My eyes would water even more from the irritation and then more stinging...

I think traces of the dried adhesive (black super glue is essentially what it is) would run into my eye from time to time and it was highly uncomfortable. After a month, I had to pull every last one of them off, I just couldn't take the annoying pain intervals anymore. My eyes are extremely sensitive, so maybe I just have to use a different quality glue. I really, really want to get this done again, they're so beautiful.

Enjoy your gorgeous Bambi lashes!


----------



## Sonia_K (May 24, 2007)

Wow..those look great, so natural looking.


----------



## makeupcyn (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! They look awsome. Enjoy!


----------



## MindySue (May 26, 2007)

wow! i love them! thats too expensive for me to keep up with though, however id love to get them


----------



## Momo (May 26, 2007)

Oh my gosh aplsmash this thread made my inner spoiled brat come out. I was like I WANT THEM. NOW. lol!

Anyway do you think I could get them done for cheaper in the philippines? Oooo I am *so *going to try.


----------



## MindySue (May 26, 2007)

can you wear mascara with them? not like you need it anymore but i wonder how much longer they would get!


----------



## Momo (May 26, 2007)

lol mindy she has to use water based mascara with them, because oils can loosen the adhesive


----------



## MindySue (May 26, 2007)

i want to see a pic with mascara now!


----------



## brewgrl (May 26, 2007)

Quote:
Anyway do you think I could get them done for cheaper in the philippines? Oooo I am so going to try. mo- i bet you ANYTHING you can!!!


----------



## Ashley (May 26, 2007)

lol My sisters Leila and Stacy called today and told me they wanted to get them done today. Stacy hasn't even seen them yet! Unfortunately, it's only by appointment.



Stacy said she was going to go home and cry. hahaha

Mindy, I'll post mascara pics tomorrow. It makes them look a little too fake for me though...it looks thick, so it looks like I'm wearing a false lash strip. Momo, you might, but then I think I will be very sad if I was unable to get refills after having such long lashes and then going back to my original length.


----------



## Momo (May 26, 2007)

I think I might get them done for the experience. Do they just fall out afterwards? Why do they charge less for refills? Is it a different process?


----------



## Ashley (May 26, 2007)

Yeah, they fall off like your nautral lashes do. They charge less for refills because they only have to fill in any empty spots.

If you do find a good deal, do it! And post pics!


----------



## brewgrl (May 26, 2007)

dang it...

i just bought a new car, so no new anything for me. i was looking up extensions in my area, and i can actually get MYSELF certified in 4 hours in the next town over with a full on kit to go to town on whoever will let me do it to them.

i am a sucker for classes too, and this one is only 500... it's not like i would be permanently scarring or hurting anyone so i feel rather confident in trying if i were trained properly...

can you imagine if you had a friend who could do this???

DAMN YOU LOAN PAYMENTS!!!

i need a winning lottery ticket.


----------



## Momo (May 26, 2007)

wow brewgrl I love to take classes on stuff too! Hmm I wonder if I can find one around here.. Maybe in Chicago. I wonder why the extensions are so expensive in the first place?


----------



## brewgrl (May 26, 2007)

new &amp; exciting &amp; few people with certified knowledge = $$$$

the whole want &amp; demand thing


----------



## MindySue (May 27, 2007)

if i knew someone who did them id befriend them real fast aaha


----------



## Momo (May 27, 2007)

I couldnt find a thread on water based mascaras (okay, so I didnt try very hard) do you have any recs aplsmash?


----------



## lglala84 (May 27, 2007)

OMG you are so lucky, I've been wanting them for months now. And they do look great!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (May 27, 2007)

WOW they look soo good.I want them NOW!!


----------



## Kemper (May 27, 2007)

*I personally really like my lashes, but I'll admit, those extensions look absolutely STUNNING. I can just picture how they must flutter every time you blink! Wow. *


----------



## Ashley (May 29, 2007)

Momo- just get your favorite mascara in the non-waterproof version.


----------



## malina (May 30, 2007)

Love love love eyelash extensions!!!

I've looked into taking classes on applying eyelash extensions. The classes are moderately priced and usually only last one day BUT any quality program will not accept non professionals, as in, you need a cosmetology license to take these classes. Here in AZ you cannot get certified or take classes without a state approved cosmo license. Not sure how other states work but that seems to be the norm with most eyelash extension programs. They do this so they don't have every Jane Doe slapping eyelashes on people. There's more to it than just tweezers and glue.

I also highly people to NOT buy eyelash extension kits from ebay or other online sites. THEY ARE NOT QUALITY PRODUCTS. True quality eyelash extension products come from quality companies and quality companies do not sell to non-professionals. For those truely interested in the art of eyelash extensions, check out lavishlashes.com

As far as using mascara, it is discouraged against but possible with certain types as previously mentioned. Beware as the more you use mascara the less your new lashes will last.


----------



## hotveronica (May 30, 2007)

Momo: I used to live in the Philippines and I think I had my eyelashes done about 5 times in 3 different salons! Hahaha. And yes, it is definitely cheaper. They have a new technique called Eyelash Weaving which is the priciest, and it would cost you around $60. This will last you 3 months and they look AWESOME. The cheapest you can get would be around $10. ANd they last about 2 weeks before you have to go back for a touch up.



Let me know if you want to know the specific names of the places. I can give you referrals.





For some reason, everytime I try to post this, my reply disappears!

Anyway, Momo: I could not reply to your PM because I have less than 50 posts. I'm a newbie.

SO here are the places where you could get your lashes done in Manila. I'm sorry, I don't know of any places in Cebu. But here are the ones in Manila that I've tried:

- Basement Salon (Makati): Great place, but too pricey considering the lashes fall off too soon.

- Aswellasme salon (quezon city): Cheap! $10 for the extensions. But dont go here. I had my lashes done here and when the falsies started falling off, my real lashes were falling off with them. GASP!

- Michaela's Salon (The Fort, Makati): Your best bet! They have a variety of options: JUnior Stylist, Senior Stylist, Eyelash weaving. So you have a variety or price options too. I was not disappointed with this salon.





Let me know what happens! And goodluck!


----------



## Momo (May 31, 2007)

Hi! thanks! I didn't see this at first but I'm so glad I came back to check! I will definitely update when I come back.


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2007)

WOW!! They look fantastic!!! I'm all thumbs and have tried false eye lashes a few times and always end up getting them stuck to my hand or nose... lol But extensions are a great idea!! Thanks

Love Karren


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 3, 2007)

omg, i thnk im gonna set an appt to have these done asap. now i'm lemming them BAD lol


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 3, 2007)

oh my goddddd i was in chinatown a few weeks ago and i saw a place that did it, as soon as i pay off my visa im doing omg!!!


----------



## greatnana (Jun 4, 2007)

those are beautiful


----------



## monniej (Jun 6, 2007)

they did an excellent job! they look very natural! not like those fan lashes everyone seems to be sporting these days. well worth the price! i wish i could use your before and after pics to show my customers!


----------



## pinkdaisylove (Jun 7, 2007)

Those look so nice!!! I need those...


----------



## eyelashextensio (Jul 14, 2007)

wow they look awesome, how did you do that?

keep us updated for sure


----------

